# Smoking a whole Salmon????



## boomer (Jan 28, 2007)

My buddy is having fresh Salmon shipped in for the Super Bowl and ask that I smoke it but he wants it done whole and served at room temp kinda like an appitizer.

Can not kind any info, seems everyone does filets. Any help would be great....


Boomer


----------



## cheech (Feb 18, 2007)

Boomer sorry I just found this post. Are you still in need of help or did you find a way?


----------

